

Robotics Startup Makes "Lego-Like" Modular Robots - beambot
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2012/01/03/introducing-cubelets-modular-robotics-no-wires-no-code-real-robots

======
beambot
About half-way down, there is some useful information about this SBIR-funded,
bootstrapped company:

 _Personally, I'm most interested in Modular Robotics' back-story -- how they
got funding and the trials and tribulations they faced while creating their
first product. The story is fantastic, and laid out for everyone to see on
their very honest and open blog: From SBIR funding ($100k Phase I and $500k
Phase II); to Crowdsourced packaging design (despite their nomenclature
misgivings); to hardware design woes; and Chinese production issues_

While the HN community seems predominantly software-based, the hardware
startup scene seems to have some additional challenges.

